# Neighbors “Gardenway”



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

Was in the drive when I came home from work. OL had called to ask why there was a blower in the drive!
He bought a drive belt at the local dealer on my request. 
They sold him a friction disc as well.
I think he bought new and the gear selector would never engage the detects so he only had 5th gear and reverse high speed but lost forward last storm. I installed the drive belt and the unit will pull a wheelie. No need for the friction disc.









Turned attention to the gear detent engagement issue. Looked at the manual and determined it was assembled incorrectly. Moved the lever to the other side of the linkage and realized it had been bent. I proceeded to adjust it with my foot reinstalled they lever and wall-a gear detent engagement!

New auger belts show up tomorrow I’ll install em button it up and wait for the 12+ lake snow we’re expecting.

Be safe out there!

Red 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

So are you repairing it for neighbor or did he give it to you???
Looks nice.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

your neighbor owes you at least 6 beers (one for each gear + reverse) :grin:


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

We are tight. It goes both ways and plenty of beer is drank.

It’s his machine and I’ll probably only drink a 6 pack working on it. It’s therapy!

Red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

So I installed the auger drive belts and this one is throwing snow again but we have issues.


The gear shift "spring" just bends back to its original position after my adjustment. I temporarily used a rubber bungy cord to make it work.


I'm assuming a new spring will fix this but kind of curious if anyone else has experienced this issue? Item 38 appears to be made out of soft material and not up to the task?



Its my first time working on a MTD and boy is that thing flimsy. Can not get the handle bars very tight so they flex.


----------

